# Dune: Blade Runner 2049 Regisseur will "erwachsenes Star Wars" drehen



## Darkmoon76 (19. Januar 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: Blade Runner 2049 Regisseur will "erwachsenes Star Wars" drehen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dune: Blade Runner 2049 Regisseur will "erwachsenes Star Wars" drehen*


----------



## moeykaner (19. Januar 2018)

Nach den Filmen, die er in den letzten Jahren abgeliefert hat, hat Villeneuve erst einmal mein vollstes Vertrauen für seine zukünftigen Projekte.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Januar 2018)

Rogue One war ja schon ein erwachseneres, düstereres Star Wars. 
Ich liebe den 1984er Dune Streifen, habe Blade Runner 2049 jetzt auch noch nicht gesehen, hörte aber, der hat ein paar Längen. Wichtig wäre mir, dass "Style" nicht über "Substance" geht. Natürlich ist eine fantastische Atmosphäre bei einem neuen Dune pflicht aber wenn es eben wieder nur ein einzelner Film werden soll und keine ganze Reihe, dann muss dem auch durch entsprechende Vereinfachungen in der Handlung Rechnung getragen werden. Das gefällt den Fans dann aber wieder nicht, siehe etwa die Ghost in the Shell Verfilmung, die meiner Ansicht nach fast alles richtig gemacht hat, sage ich als großer Fan des Original-Animes.


----------



## hawkytonk (19. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Rogue One war ja schon ein erwachseneres, düstereres Star Wars.
> Ich liebe den 1984er Dune Streifen, habe Blade Runner 2049 jetzt auch noch nicht gesehen, hörte aber, der hat ein paar Längen. Wichtig wäre mir, dass "Style" nicht über "Substance" geht. Natürlich ist eine fantastische Atmosphäre bei einem neuen Dune pflicht aber wenn es eben wieder nur ein einzelner Film werden soll und keine ganze Reihe, dann muss dem auch durch entsprechende Vereinfachungen in der Handlung Rechnung getragen werden. Das gefällt den Fans dann aber wieder nicht, siehe etwa die Ghost in the Shell Verfilmung, die meiner Ansicht nach fast alles richtig gemacht hat, sage ich als großer Fan des Original-Animes.


Dem schließe ich mich an. Bis auf die Ghost in the Shell -Verfilmung betreffend. Die finde ich furchtbar. (Stilistisch hübsch, aber sonst... Die Charaktere wurden vergleichbar originalgetreu umgesetzt, wie es die Resident Evil -Filme taten.)


----------



## Enisra (19. Januar 2018)

hmmmm, Dune, ich weiß nicht, das Probem ist einfach dass der erste Band halt einfach ein Doorstopper ist und dazu kommt doch dass viele schon ein Bild vom Film haben welcher durch die vorhandenen Filme geprägt wurden (die so eher wenig mit dem Buch zu tun hatten)
Ich wäre eher für was anderes, ist ja nicht so als wenn es genügend Bücher geben würde


----------



## rldml (19. Januar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmmm, Dune, ich weiß nicht, das Probem ist einfach dass der erste Band halt einfach ein Doorstopper ist und dazu kommt doch dass viele schon ein Bild vom Film haben welcher durch die vorhandenen Filme geprägt wurden (die so eher wenig mit dem Buch zu tun hatten)



Die Kinoverfilmung ist weit weg von der Romanvorlage, das ist schon richtig. Weitaus besser ist die TV-Verfilmung , die so gegen 2000 auf Pro 7 ausgestrahlt wurde (https://www.amazon.de/Dune-Wüstenpl...=UTF8&qid=1516390898&sr=8-2&keywords=Dune+DVD). 

Noch besser isses natürlich, einfach die Romane zu lesen - am besten mehrfach (kein Scheiß, man entdeckt selbst beim vierten und fünften Lauf noch Details, die man vorher schlicht überlesen hat...)

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Januar 2018)

rldml schrieb:


> Weitaus besser ist die TV-Verfilmung ,


Besser in der Hinsicht, dass sie näher am Roman ist, ansonsten kann sie dem Spielfilm nirgendwo das Wasser reichen.


----------



## Enisra (19. Januar 2018)

rldml schrieb:


> Die Kinoverfilmung ist weit weg von der Romanvorlage, das ist schon richtig. Weitaus besser ist die TV-Verfilmung , die so gegen 2000 auf Pro 7 ausgestrahlt wurde (https://www.amazon.de/Dune-Wüstenpl...=UTF8&qid=1516390898&sr=8-2&keywords=Dune+DVD).
> 
> Noch besser isses natürlich, einfach die Romane zu lesen - am besten mehrfach (kein Scheiß, man entdeckt selbst beim vierten und fünften Lauf noch Details, die man vorher schlicht überlesen hat...)
> 
> Gruß Ronny



naja Besser
die Verfilmung war etwas näher am Buch aber die Schauspieler waren Scheiße


----------



## MrFob (19. Januar 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmmm, Dune, ich weiß nicht, das Probem ist einfach dass der erste Band halt einfach ein Doorstopper ist und dazu kommt doch dass viele schon ein Bild vom Film haben welcher durch die vorhandenen Filme geprägt wurden (die so eher wenig mit dem Buch zu tun hatten)
> Ich wäre eher für was anderes, ist ja nicht so als wenn es genügend Bücher geben würde



Ich sag nur Asimov: Foundation Trilogie! 

Zum THema: Ich wollte immer mal die 1984er Dune Filme sehen, bin aber irgendwie nie dazu gekommen.

Blade Runner 2049 habe ich mir erst letztens angeschaut. Mal abgesehen davon, dass eine Blade Runner Fortsetzung schon vom Grundprinzip her so unnoetig wie ein Kropf ist war der Film eigentlich nicht schlecht. An das Original kommt er natuerlich bei Weitem nicht ran aber er faengt den Stil des Blade Runner Universums mMn sehr gut ein. Ein paar Laengen hat er auf jeden Fall, dass gehoert aber ja irgendwie auch ein bisschen zu BR dazu. 

Wenn der Knabe also einen neuen SciFi Film machen will, dann bin ich auf jeden Fall der Letzte, der sich ihm in den Weg stellen wuerde.


----------



## rldml (19. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Besser in der Hinsicht, dass sie näher am Roman ist, ansonsten kann sie dem Spielfilm nirgendwo das Wasser reichen.



Da kann man trefflich drüber streiten. Wenn man mal von der unterschiedlichen Aufnahmetechnik absieht, war William Hurt definitiv der überzeugendere Leto Atreidis und Alec Newman der bessere Paul Atreidis, Beide Figuren wurden in der Neuverfilmung deutlich passender und überzeugender dargestellt als im "Original". Und erst Ian McNeice hat es geschafft, den diabolischen Baron Harkonnen angemessen darzustellen, ohne zugleich als grausamer Vollidiot zu wirken - das hat mich an der Kinovariante immer massiv gestört und wird der Figur überhaupt nicht gerecht. Patrick Stewart als Gurney Halleck ist eine absolute Fehlbesetzung - so gut der Schauspieler auch in seiner Rolle als Picard überzeugt, als Rebell taugt er gar nix. Einzig  Dean Stockwell kann mich als Verkörperung von Dr. Yueh mehr überzeugen als Robert Russel es geschafft hat.

Es sind die vielen feinen Details, die die TV-Verfilmung für mich zum besseren Dune machen, nicht nur die größere Nähe zum Roman.

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. Januar 2018)

Ich fand den Großteil der Kostüme der TV Fassung peinlich, 
da war der Film deutlich besser, die Designs haben mich mit Ausnahme bei den Harkonnen extrem angesprochen.
Zugegeben, mir fehlt hier das genaue Wissen des Romans.


BR2049 war ein passabler 2. Teil der eigentlich das gesamte Feeling vom ersten mitgebracht hat, inkl. einige vielleicht unnötig langen Szenen.


Die Asimov: Foundation Trilogie! (bzw Quatrologie  ) wäre mal der Hammer, würde aber Stoff für mehrere Filme bieten wahsinnig viel CGI erfordern und wäre vermutlich für das breite Publikum zu speziell.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Januar 2018)

rldml schrieb:


> Da kann man trefflich drüber streiten. Wenn man mal von der unterschiedlichen Aufnahmetechnik absieht, war William Hurt definitiv der überzeugendere Leto Atreidis und Alec Newman der bessere Paul Atreidis, Beide Figuren wurden in der Neuverfilmung deutlich passender und überzeugender dargestellt als im "Original". Und erst Ian McNeice hat es geschafft, den diabolischen Baron Harkonnen angemessen darzustellen, ohne zugleich als grausamer Vollidiot zu wirken - das hat mich an der Kinovariante immer massiv gestört und wird der Figur überhaupt nicht gerecht. Patrick Stewart als Gurney Halleck ist eine absolute Fehlbesetzung - so gut der Schauspieler auch in seiner Rolle als Picard überzeugt, als Rebell taugt er gar nix. Einzig  Dean Stockwell kann mich als Verkörperung von Dr. Yueh mehr überzeugen als Robert Russel es geschafft hat.
> 
> Es sind die vielen feinen Details, die die TV-Verfilmung für mich zum besseren Dune machen, nicht nur die größere Nähe zum Roman.
> 
> Gruß Ronny



Nein, nein und nochmals nein!
Aber deine Meinung sei dir natürlich gegönnt, auch wenn sie total falsch ist ... ^^


----------



## conrad-b-hart (20. Januar 2018)

Nach Blade Runner 2049 hat der mein vollstes Vertrauen. Also ich war von dem Film einfach nur begeistert. Längen hatte der Film imho wenige.

Die Kinoversion von Dune gefällt mir immer noch am besten, ok die Harkonnen waren schon etwas peinlich. 
Die TV-Versionen fand ich irgendwie peinlich, die Kulissen und Kostüme fand ich extrem....unpassend .

Da muß ich doch jetzt glatt wieder das Buch lesen


----------



## pcg-veteran (20. Januar 2018)

Ich selber kenne Dune wie wohl die meisten hauptsächlich aus den Verfilmungen von 1984 und 2000 sowie aus den Westwood-Spielen. Das Buch "Dune" habe ich damals bis zur Hälfte gelesen, während die 2000er Serie im TV lief.

Sowohl die Werke von Frank Herbert als auch die Verwertung der Dune-Ideen aus dem Nachlass durch seinen Sohn Brian Herbert haben inzwischen ein umfangreiches Dune-Universum geschaffen, das vermutlich genug Stoff für mehrere Kinofilme bietet, wenn man die Sache richtig angeht. Allerdings sind wohl bereits die Originalromane ein schwieriger Stoff und sollen zahlreiche Exkurse in die Bereiche Mystik, Religion, Philosophie, Ökonomie, Ökologie, Technologie, Machtpolitik, Zivilisation usw. enthalten. Während die erste Trilogie noch zeitnah beieinander liegt, sind der 4. Band und die Bände 5 und 6 (2. Trilogie) tausende Jahre nach Band 1 angesiedelt. Das macht es schwierig, eine zentrale Identifikationsfigur für den Zuschauer zu finden.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dune
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dune_–_die_erste_Trilogie

Bereits die Zusammenfassung der ersten Trilogie zeigt, daß es nicht einfach sein wird, daraus ein für den Massenmarkt interessantes, leicht verdauliches Hollywood-Spektakel a la StarWars oder Herr der Ringe abzuleiten. 



> Zentrale Figur des ersten Romans (1965, dt. teilw. 1967, vollst. 1978 ) ist der erst fünfzehn Jahre junge Paul Atreides, der Sohn des Herzogs Leto Atreides und seiner Konkubine Jessica, einer Bene Gesserit. Er wird auf seine Rolle als zukünftiger Herzog vorbereitet und erlebt, wie der Padischah (pers. پادشاه)-Imperator und das Haus Harkonnen seinen Vater durch Verrat ermorden und ihn und seine Mutter in die Verbannung treiben.
> 
> Die beiden flüchten in die Wüste und treffen dort auf die Fremen, das Volk der Wüste. Mit Hilfe der Fremen organisiert Paul den Widerstand gegen die herrschenden Harkonnen. Er kommt in Kontakt mit einer gefährlichen Droge, dem „Wasser des Lebens“. Sie weckt und verstärkt seine hellseherischen Fähigkeiten. Paul wird zum Anführer der Fremen und führt sie als „Messias“ (Mahdi, arab. مهدي) Paul Muad'dib (arab. مؤدٌب mu'addib, „Erzieher“) in den Krieg gegen die Harkonnen und den Padischah-Imperator.
> 
> ...



Die beiden TV-Serien (Mini-Serien) zur ersten Trilogie :
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dune_–_Der_Wüstenplanet
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children_of_Dune
findet man übrigens auf legalen Seiten im Netz, wenn man etwas sucht und mit Englisch (und ev. low quality) keine Probleme hat. (zusammen ca. 8-9h) 
(Oder als Bluray/DVD bei amazon.)

Zum Schluß noch eine interessante Feststellung :
Laut Anhang des Buchs ist Pauls Mutter Lady Jessica (laut Aussagen der Bene Gesserit) eine Tochter des Barons Wladimir Harkonnen. Somit wäre Paul der Enkel von Baron Harkonnen, einem der Hauptgegner im 1. Buch bzw. Film.


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2018)

naja, es gibt vielleicht Spin-Off Bücher mit Dune im Namen, die halten sich aber so ser an die Vorlagen wie die Warner HdR Spiele 
also garnicht

Abgesehen davon dass die Konklusion der ganzen Serie vom auch echt nicht sonderlich toll war und die ganzen Bücher die nach Ableben von Frank Herbert raus gekommen sind, kommen auch nicht an die originale ran

Irgendwo wäre man besser den Weg von der Scheibenwelt gegangen und hätte die Unterlagen geschreddert


----------



## conrad-b-hart (20. Januar 2018)

Die jeweils drei Bücher über die Häuser sowie Butler´s Djihad von Brian Herbert und Kevin J. Anderson waren noch lesenswert.
Auch wenn diese natürlich nicht an die alten Bücher heranreichen. 
Die letzten Bücher kenne ich nicht mehr, da wird auch die Dune Saga zum Abschluß gebracht, soll aber eher mau sein.


----------



## Fireball8 (21. Januar 2018)

Ich denke ich bin etwas jung um an der Diskussion hier teilzunehmen, ich kommentiere auch nur, da ich hier jetzt öfter von Asimov: Foundation gelesen habe und sich dies viele verfilmt wünschen. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Buchreihe, dieses mal auch gerne Sci-Fi. Kaufe ich hiermit https://www.randomhouse.de/Taschenbuch/Die-Foundation-Trilogie/Isaac-Asimov/Heyne/e518496.rhd
dann das richtige? Und was genau sind diese "Ich, der Roboter"-Bücher, damit fängt dieser Zyklus ja scheinbar an, wird auf Amazon zumindest als Band 1 gekennzeichnet. Würde mich mega freuen, wenn mir da jmd helfen würde! 

Sorry für das lange Off-Topic..


Schönen Sonntag wünsche ich!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Januar 2018)

Anspruchsvolle SciFi in epischen Bildern? Traue ich Villeneuve absolut zu.


----------



## riesenwiesel (21. Januar 2018)

Die 1984er Verfilmung von Dune war seinerzeit schon großartig. 
Im Nachhinein ganz witzig zu sehen, was da damals für Leute mitgespielt haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Januar 2018)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Die 1984er Verfilmung von Dune war seinerzeit schon großartig.
> Im Nachhinein ganz witzig zu sehen, was da damals für Leute mitgespielt haben.


Es gibt es an dem damaligen Cast auszusetzen? [emoji55] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (21. Januar 2018)

Ich weiß nicht so recht, ob "das Gleiche" wirklich drei mal verfilmt werden muss. Die "einfachen" Remakes haben sich ja mittlerweile in Hollywood etabliert.


----------



## riesenwiesel (22. Januar 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Es gibt es an dem damaligen Cast auszusetzen? [emoji55]


Das war positiv gemeint. Als ich den Film zum ersten mal gesehen habe, konnte ich mit den Leuten noch nichts anfangen, das ist mir erst Jahre später aufgefallen.


----------

